# Would you be friends with a racist person?



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

By "racist", I don't just mean "supremacists" (who think their race is better than everybody else's), but also intolerant people who refuse to make friends with or date others because of where their parents or ancestors are from. (e.g. "I don't talk to X because I think he might be of Indian/Black/etc background")

If you would, please explain why.

If you yourself are racially intolerant, please say so.

I chose "Yes" because I'm desperate for friends so I'll still be friends with them but try to avoid talking to them about racial issues. I'm friends with a guy who once told me, "I didn't want to talk to you at first because I thought you were Cambodian, but once I found out you were actually ______, I decided to like you".

Note: Religion is not race so I'm not including religious bias in this poll.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

no, because that's not the kind of person i want to be around. i like open-minded, accepting people.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I was in high school. He thought my open-mindedness about sexuality, culture, race, etc. was funny. We played Velvet Underground songs together, and little did he always know what he actually singing about.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

No, I don't particularly like those kinds of people. The saying is 'you are your friends', so by befriending someone like that I'd be endorsing their behavior. I can't have that.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh no, I am not (hopefully) like that therefore I do not want to be linked with that kind of thing.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

This kinda hits home because one of my childhood friends I'm still in some kind of contact with is a kind of a racist, although perhaps more of the "supremacist" kind the OP was talking about. It is difficult for me to deal with. I have been consciously distancing myself from him for quite a while.

To answer the poll, no I would not be friends with a racist. Racism and other forms of bigotry/hatred just make me sad.

How does anyone make friends, or remain friends, with someone who has such beliefs, or strongly different/opposing values to yours in general? How could you ever talk to a person like that openly and honestly? I feel like I would always have to be on guard and watch what I say, even more than my SA already makes me.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't have to agree with all of somebody's opinions to be friends with them. Why should racism be any different? Unless of course you're one of these people who gets offended by everything that they don't agree with, in which case man (or woman, to appease the PC brigade) up.

People really do blow the issue of racism out of proportion, just like with homosexuality, gender, religion, etc. It might not be a positive thing, but it exists and no matter how much you try to cover it up ("baa baa rainbow sheep" etc), it won't go away.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Honestly, I have been "friends" with racist people, but it's uncomfortable and that discomfort eats away at the relationship.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

It wouldn't absolutely be a precluding factor. I may still be friends with them depending on just how overtly racist they are, as well as what other beliefs and traits they possess.

It could just be an irrational prejudice ingrained in them by their parents/other authority figures, or the result of some traumatic event, and not necessarily reflect on their entire character. I'd have to get to know the person better before I make a judgement.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

As long as he/she don't attack me as a person or my ethnicity then I'm cool with it. I usually change the subject if race, religion or politics are in discussion of our conversation though.
I don't think I've been friends or acquainted with any racist person, sure some used racial jokes or slurs but I wouldn't consider them racists. Or maybe they hide it well behind me. lol

OP- as a Khmer/Cambodian I can see why your friend would hesitate to befriend you, we're supposedly are the scumbags of Asia/Asian descents.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I could be acquaintances with someone who was racist, so long as they kept it to their self. I don't think I could be close friends with a racist though.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> People really do blow the issue of racism out of proportion, just like with homosexuality, gender, religion, etc. It might not be a positive thing, but it exists and no matter how much you try to cover it up ("baa baa rainbow sheep" etc), it won't go away.


People may make a big deal out of racism but I think it is appropriate and necessary. Visit stromfront (or any other racist site of your choosing) and you will see why. The behavior/open hatred towards non-Aryans you see on there along with the ideals they push for is going to lead to trouble down the road if such organizations are allowed to grow in influence. God forbid if they gain political power to the extent that they can put their beliefs into reality and we end up with a segregated society or mass deportations out of a country based on ethnicity or worse. Being passive about the issue because of the helpless belief that whatever is done, racism is always going to exist, is not the right way to go, imo.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

alte said:


> People may make a big deal out of racism but I think it is appropriate and necessary. Visit stromfront (or any other racist site of your choosing) and you will see why. The behavior/open hatred towards non-Aryans you see on there along with the ideals they push for is going to lead to trouble down the road if such organizations are allowed to grow in influence. God forbid if they gain political power to the extent that they can put their beliefs into reality and we end up with a segregated society or mass deportations out of a country based on ethnicity or worse. Being passive about the issue because of the helpless belief that whatever is done, racism is always going to exist, is not the right way to go, imo.


Censoring it is just as bad.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

No.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've had friends before who were loathsome in a million different ways, so I'm not exactly picky. If a racist were willing to befriend me, I wouldn't reject them. But a racist would likely reject me because of my race anyway.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a friend who's black, and she's a sweet & thoughtful person, but she has a huge chip on her shoulder when it comes to race. Every now and then I have to bite my tongue when she makes a derogatory comment about white people. She has a thing for East Indians too, always accusing them of trying to be white. 

I used to challenge her about her attitude, but she's just too bitter. If she wasn't such a good and loyal friend, I'd probably let her go. For now, I practice compassion & tolerance, in the hope that my actions will help make her more open minded.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I agree... censoring it is worse... let their ignorance and repulsive hate be seen... and them be seen - for what they are so that people can and will, more often than not, judge them properly instead of being fooled.

No - I would not be friends with nor would I associate with someone I knew was a racist if I felt I had a choice. Hatred never stops with one group... there's always someone else they can hate and they keep adding people to their list.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Where does said racist live?

Because I'd probably chance two weeks in Hawaii with a racist.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

hell no.

i guess i am a racistIST because I can't tolerate racists, lol.

The only racist person I will ever love is my grandma, and she was raised in the south in the thirties and forties. It doesn't make it right, but I can't not love my grandma


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would not be friends with someone who just automatically disliked every person who was black, or mexican, or whatever, just because of that. I couldn't hang around someone with that small of a mind.

But I am racist myself, to an extent. I think most people are. I don't think white people are better than everyone else or anything like that, but I make generalizations. So yes I would be friends with someone who was racist. Just not the way I mentioned first.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

*NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*I have broken a few friendships because of this, and avoided churches into racial divisions because of their past history or because they HID THEIR REAL BELIEFS in the FIRST PLACE.*


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

no, they are morons.


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

No.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

... hate is toxic... anyone who is like this... no matter what their good qualities... it infects the relationship. You walk on eggshells, you can't watch TV with them or listen to music or walk down the street without hearing them spouting off garbage that you have to either tune out or confront. Eventually you are just hanging out doing nothing or are miserable becuase you aren't speaking up for what is right... what is the point in that.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Probably. I am not really that bothered by racism, and I probably could be friends with a racist as long as he/she isn't violent over the matter.

I suppose it could lead to a case of "first they came for the...", but I think I would be able to tell the difference between a casual racist and someone actively looking to enshrine racism into law.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

No. They're narrow minded people who will most likely try and push their opinions onto me. Just like I hate religious people who try and FORCE me to believe in a god, racists would probably do the same by pointing out all the stereotypes and whatnot.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I can't stand racist people. That kind of ignorance is madding.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Not wanting to date someone because of their race isn't racist, it is just a preference, no?


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

woot said:


> Not wanting to date someone because of their race isn't racist, it is just a preference, no?


Not wanting to date someone because of their race isn't racism, but it is shallow because you're going off of someone's looks. However, *hating* someone because of their race IS racist and ignorant.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Although visually you can't tell, I'm actually part Australian Aboriginal so the majority of deep seated racists wouldn't have me as a friend if they knew this.

I personally don't consider myself racist but I love "stereotyping" humour. Like the comedian Dave Chappelle I like seeing racism turned into humour so people laugh and forget the hate for a time.

That being said I have conversed with racists of all races. Serb vs Albanian/Croatian, Indian vs Pakistani, Turk vs Greek etc etc. It was always funny to hear them say "All you Aussies are racist" then I'd bring up their rivalries and watch the expletives fly:mum

I also converse with an "ex" white supremacist (he knows my heritage) who can still be racist at times.

I used to hate it but I've learnt to lead by example and not try to change opinions with argument on race because it's usually just a waste of breath.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

woot said:


> Not wanting to date someone because of their race isn't racist, it is just a preference, no?


It's not racist at all, it's normal. Regardless of race, most people don't date outside of their own race. Mixed raced couples are growing by the day though.

Personally I've dated all the colours of the rainbow.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I remember the moment I realized what racism was and that my parent were racists.

I was raised in Sothern California (near LA) and never had a clue about it... never even heard the term. At 13 I moved to 'the other LA' - an area in Northwest Florida referred to as 'Lower Alabama'. It was 1978 and my first day of high school (8th grade) there involved a race riot over a white girl (cheerleader) talking to a black boy (football star). The white girls bf started it... and it was instantly the entire cafeteria. The teachers ran and hid till the cops showed up - I was terrified by it. After it was over no one talked about it. I don't remember telling my parents because we were told not to talk about it at school.

Later after graduating high school but before being able to move out (I wasn't 18 yet)... I went with a guy I was dating to his friend's house for supper with that guys family. Really wonderful family - more normal than mine and the house was way nicer (inside) than mine and they were black and lived in the black area of that town (it was and still is very segregated). At that age I'd never been to anyone's home that was not white. I had a wonderful time and looked forward to doing it again.

Upon getting home (and not knowing any better)... I bubbled out all about it... how nice it was and how friendly they were and how good the food was. My mother was red in the face and she said, "I'm so glad your father isn't here, you are NEVER to go to that part of town, how DARE you do something like that and embarrass us, we have friends in this town and YOU will NOT destroy the little reputation we've built here."

The only thing I remember being able to reply with was, "... and YOU are my MOTHER?" I don't know if she ever told my father... I doubt it.

I was IN SHOCK to say the least... in tears, confused... wthell... I remember to this day being sick to my stomach with the realization they were 'like that'. I think that was one of the pivotal catalysts for me to move out as soon as I turned 18... I remember another part of me died that day when it came to my parents... there was more loss to what little respect I still had for them. 

To this day if race comes up I ususally leave the room... and I found out later that my brothers and sisters were warned at different times that they would be disinherited if they ever brought anyone home to 'meet the family' that wasn't white. 

I remember my dad visiting one day and seeing a few of my son's friend's pictures on the refrigerator and asking why there were black kids on my fridge... I told him they were my son's friends and it was my fridge/my house and he had no say in it and if he had a problem he could leave - that it wasn't up for discussion. He scowled but shut the hell up about it and he's not been back since - which is a relief.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Damn Caflme, that's a bummer. Atleast you've broken the cycle.

I think the older generations (not making excuses) being born into an era where race mixing was unacceptable were always going to end up racist. Those that spoke up would be ridiculed and shunned so fitting in was just easier and safer. The consequences could even include violence back in their day.

My parents did teach me to dislike certain races but I grew up in a very multicultural suburb and when I started going to school and making friends of different races it changed my views. I liked and trusted these people of different races and found some of my own race couldn't be trusted so the inevitable conclusion I came too was, racism is wrong.

I not only broke the cycle but as my parents got to know some of these friends I'd made and how I'd formed a different opinion from what they'd taught me through actually getting to know different people and seeing the reality they too eventually dropped the racist ideals they were also taught as children.

Racism will always exist but with each generation it's becoming less prevalent.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I dunno. I don't automatically ask, 'are you a racist' when making friends... so if I was already friends with someone, and it turned out they were racist... well it would depend on the situation... 'racist' is a broad term. If it was just, prejudice because that's the way they were brought up, that's all they knew, kind of thing, I don't think I'd stop being friends. People can learn. I know people who're uncertain around different races, because they live in a place where everyone is white British. That's not their fault. But if it was someone who actively hated on people, I would probably not be friends.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

BostonB said:


> I guarantee there are people here, who would say, "I'm no racist, but I really hate Muslims"


Except Islam is a religion, not a race. WAY TO GO!


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

No, I think any kind of predudice is ignorant & I want nothing to do with someone like that.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

BostonB said:


> :clapThanks for the lesson... but I dont think the hate is any different and I dont think most racists/islamaphobes see the difference either. If you arent happy with my example insert any group you want. The hate is the same and so are the scumbags who do the hating


This is true, when most people say they hate Muslims, they're actually talking about Arabs, but that's their problem for not even knowing what they're hating. That doesn't mean that people who dislike Islam and actually know what they're talking about are racists, though.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Some ideas are just so stupid that in order for somebody to get involved in them, they must be stupid, brainwashed or both. You can call that prejudice if you want.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

What's in it for me?



> I'm friends with a guy who once told me, "I didn't want to talk to you at first because I thought you were Cambodian, but once I found out you were actually ______, I decided to like you".


I don't know why, but that made me laugh.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I hate Islam. Does that make me a racist?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

heroin said:


> I hate Islam. Does that make me a racist?


According to the PC brigade it does! It's political correctness GONE MAD I tell you.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

BostonB said:


> :clapThanks for the lesson... but I dont think the hate is any different and I dont think most racists/islamaphobes see the difference either. If you arent happy with my example insert *any group you want*


Do you think that hating Tea Party members is racist? How about Westboro Baptist Church members?



heroin said:


> I hate Islam. Does that make me a racist?


No it doesn't, though people who scream "islamophobia!" would disagree.

Homophobia and racism are forms of intolerance toward others' unchangeable characteristics that they have no control over. Islam is a belief system that can be debated on its own merits and faults. That's why I specifically didn't include intolerance toward religion in this poll, because it is NOT racism any more than opposition to British National Party supporters is racism.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

woot said:


> Not wanting to date someone because of their race isn't racist, it is just a preference, no?


It depends. If it's based solely on looks, then no. But if it's based on prejudices like, _____ women are all loud and obnoxious, _______ men are all foreign and don't know how to treat women right, then YES it is racism.


----------



## ChrissyB (Apr 26, 2011)

caflme said:


> I remember the moment I realized what racism was and that my parent were racists.
> 
> I was raised in Sothern California (near LA) and never had a clue about it... never even heard the term. At 13 I moved to 'the other LA' - an area in Northwest Florida referred to as 'Lower Alabama'. It was 1978 and my first day of high school (8th grade) there involved a race riot over a white girl (cheerleader) talking to a black boy (football star). The white girls bf started it... and it was instantly the entire cafeteria. The teachers ran and hid till the cops showed up - I was terrified by it. After it was over no one talked about it. I don't remember telling my parents because we were told not to talk about it at school.
> 
> ...


This literally just made me want to cry. I don't understand how people could be so mean and judgmental. I mean, I'm sorry that your dad hasn't been back over and it seems like your life choices has disappointed your mom, but thank you for not thinking like them. Hopefully more people like you will open their eyes. =)

To answer the original question: No. - Point. Blank. Period. I couldn't do it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

heroin said:


> I hate Islam. Does that make me a racist?


If you're western then yeah, but if you're not, then it's just a rivalry.. or something like that.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

BostonB said:


> but people believe thing for all kinds of weird reasons. *I dont think any one is more stupid than another.*


But that's just it. All religions are not the same. And I'm an atheist. I'd definitely consider Jainism (where they don't even kill plants, potatoes are forbidden because you have to uproot the plant to get at them), a billion times more peaceful than Islam. It is just as delusional, but not anywhere near as dangerous.



sanria22 said:


> If you're western then yeah, but if you're not, then it's just a rivalry.. or something like that.


I'm brown. So not western. Sweet. I am let off by the PC brigade.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Probably yes. Who is a racist anyway? It is too easy to label someone as one, but i dont feel like this would be enough to put me off. I would need to know the person better than that.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Never ever ever. 

I'd probably talk to them if I had to but I'd never consider them a friend of mine. 
I don't tolerate racism.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Anyone who has friends is probably friends with at least one racist. This ain't so much a post-race society.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

caflme said:


> I remember the moment I realized what racism was and that my parent were racists.
> 
> I was raised in Sothern California (near LA) and never had a clue about it... never even heard the term. At 13 I moved to 'the other LA' - an area in Northwest Florida referred to as 'Lower Alabama'. It was 1978 and my first day of high school (8th grade) there involved a race riot over a white girl (cheerleader) talking to a black boy (football star). The white girls bf started it... and it was instantly the entire cafeteria. The teachers ran and hid till the cops showed up - I was terrified by it. After it was over no one talked about it. I don't remember telling my parents because we were told not to talk about it at school.
> 
> ...


oh wow.

props to not taking on your parents mentality.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't know if that would happen, most people I bond with tend to be of more informed level and let's face it, racists are pretty ignorant. I would probably pick at him about it often just for fun. But I don't think there's anything wrong with a racial preference for dating. I know people who having racial preferences for dating, it's purely a physical thing, which you have to be physically attracted to someone in order to date anyway. Me personally, I'll **** any race.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Some people are two faced anyway so it can be hard to tell who is a racist. Sometimes it can come as a huge surprise. 
Obviously blatantly vocal racists are easy to spot, but most are not like that.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

woot said:


> Not wanting to date someone because of their race isn't racist, it is just a preference, no?


Excellent point you bring up. We always hear "race doesn't matter," yet it seems almost every personal ad makes some mention of race, such as SWF seeks SWM. Why, in that example, does he have to be white if race doesn't matter?:stu It effectively says "it matters, but I can't say it does."

Back when I actually bothered to run personal ads I specified I was a SWM and virtually all replies I received were from white women even if I didn't specify a race being sought.

Why would a personal ad mention attributes that "don't matter"?


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Yes only to encourage them to change.


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

I think people who do not want to date someone of a different race are reflecting some type of racist mentality.

If you truly do NOT care about race, if being white is exactly the same as being black in your eyes, why the need to only focus on one skin color for your dating preference?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

As long as they don't always bring it up, then yeah...I see no harm in it.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

ReincarnatedRose said:


> I think people who do not want to date someone of a different race are reflecting some type of racist mentality.
> 
> If you truly do NOT care about race, if being white is exactly the same as being black in your eyes, why the need to only focus on one skin color for your dating preference?


The same reason I like brunettes and not blonde. Small breasts and not big. Short and not tall. It's a PREFERENCE.

It's got nothing to do with racist ideals of superiority. I don't think brunnettes are superior to blondes, I just find them more appealing. And that doesn't exclude all blondes.

I don't get sexually attracted to black women. Does that make my hormones racist? :mum

I also find women sexually attractive and not men, but still consider them equal. Does that make me sexist!?!

Sigh.

i must be one evil racist, sexist, age-ist (I won't f*** 80 year olds) SOB.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Where do preferences come from, though, and why is it that the younger generations are more open to dating people of a different race than the older generations? Do people even know what they like or not like if they've never even tried something outside of their comfort zone? Would you instinctively be drawn to a certain kind of people if that view hadn't always been pushed to you since you were a baby? And if you were in a relationship with a brunette and she decided to dye her hair, would you stop liking her just because, or wouldn't there be other factors to consider?

Most of my family have racist tendencies and think that white > yellow > brown > black, which I think is the kind of dating preference that most people have. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> And if you were in a relationship with a brunette and she decided to dye her hair, would you stop liking her just because, or wouldn't there be other factors to consider?


No, but I would find her slightly less attractive. Same with long vs short hair. When my gf a while back had short hair I found her sexier than with long. Just preference. Didn't mean i still didn't love, like, or want to F her. :boogie

I haven't seen any evidence of younger people liking people from other cultures more than old. The only people I know that have married or dated people from other cultures are all much older than me.

Our preferences come from our genetics. They are not unchangeable, they are not exclusive, and they are not concrete. But that's where it starts. And it's with ANY race. Most black guys find black girls hotter, but not all. Most japanese guys find japanese girls hotter. Not all. Most European guys think European girls are hotter, but not all.

It's got nothing to do with racism.

Like I said, am I sexist because I don't want to **** guys?


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> Most of my family have racist tendencies and think that white > yellow > brown > black, which I think is the kind of dating preference that most people have. I wonder why that is?


I'm going to have to point that out to be true with a good majority of the population. Brownie points for pointing it out because few people like to acknowledge this.

I notice that some people like to make room for certain races when it comes to the relationship part. As in white people usually only making room for Asians. But that's not all. I don't think white people should be the only people with fingers pointed at them for this (as it tends to always end up like this). My family is kind of the same way with this attitude. They are against race mixing of any kind yet seem to try and find a way to make an opening for a white partner okay. :wtf I honestly laugh at all the non-white people that employ racist dating practices in their own searches and then when someone else does it to them they b*tch and moan and p*ss and **** themselves over it. :lol Example: My two oldest cousins are both married to white guys. Both them and their husbands are in high paying jobs, both look good with their expensive clothes, seem happy together, and have the beautiful mixed children. The poster children of interracial dating per se. The son is well mannered and the fathers are nice guys for the most part. But here's the thing that bothers me. How they always seem to tote their husbands around like they are some prize they won, their general snotty attitude towards the other family members as if they're better, and their open declaration of how much white males are better than Indian ones. Suffice to say, I didn't like their smarmy attitudes about it. I think it's abhorrent because it really hurts to be put down by the opposite sex of your own race. White girls certainly don't like being told by their male counters parts how "thin and feminine and better" Asian women are than them. Same with black women put down by their counterparts as well as white males and Asian males being told the same hurtful things. People that go out of their way to make these declarations have reasons for being in their interracial relationships other than "love".

I also find it interesting seeing reactions to interracial relationship and the quick thoughts always made to discredit them. At the same time, I hate to say it, there is truth to a lot of the stereotypes. That anyone dating a white person is looking for a trophy. Anyone dating a black man likes large c*cks. Anyone dating an Asian likes submissive women. Anyone dating a brown or black is just doing it to be rebellious and to get sex. Stuff like this. But alas, interracial relationships, while encouraged in today's society, only comprises a small percentage of the entire population (with the common ones being WM/AF and WW/BM).

Anyway, as far as being friends with someone that is racist. I've been friends with people like this before who think they aren't racist because their racism was directed at only one group of people. You put up with them for a while but eventually they get annoying. I always find it interesting how most of these racists, while educated, are really dumb and always end up contradicting themselves in a lot of situations. So in that case, yeah I could be friends with them, but it sure won't last long.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I think some people are in denial about the fact that their repulsion toward Black women is due to a stereotype of them being ghetto, overweight, and uneducated, and not due to physical preference. They've probably never talked to educated, healthy, and refined Black women so they've never thought of changing their mental image.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Definitely not, I even broke up with a former boyfriend when I discovered he was racist. Yuck. :? 
Very repulsive trait if you ask me.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been friends with several racists. Also my grandfather was a racist and a homophobe.

Their views may be despicable, but they are still people. Showing them hate on the basis of their opinions is, while somewhat better than their own internal antipathy towards difference, still something that sits ill at ease in my mind. Now, if they are going around beating up people of a different ethnicity that is different, but I do not think I'd entirely reject someone on the basis of their own prejudices.


----------



## JudyGarland (May 22, 2011)

Never hell no
id rather die or stay friendless my whole life.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I find it very unlikely that I would ever respect a person, with such warped convictions, enough to be friends with them.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

MojoCrunch said:


> I'm going to have to point that out to be true with a good majority of the population. Brownie points for pointing it out because few people like to acknowledge this.
> 
> I notice that some people like to make room for certain races when it comes to the relationship part. As in white people usually only making room for Asians. But that's not all. I don't think white people should be the only people with fingers pointed at them for this (as it tends to always end up like this). My family is kind of the same way with this attitude. They are against race mixing of any kind yet seem to try and find a way to make an opening for a white partner okay. :wtf I honestly laugh at all the non-white people that employ racist dating practices in their own searches and then when someone else does it to them they b*tch and moan and p*ss and **** themselves over it. :lol Example: My two oldest cousins are both married to white guys. Both them and their husbands are in high paying jobs, both look good with their expensive clothes, seem happy together, and have the beautiful mixed children. The poster children of interracial dating per se. The son is well mannered and the fathers are nice guys for the most part. But here's the thing that bothers me. How they always seem to tote their husbands around like they are some prize they won, their general snotty attitude towards the other family members as if they're better, and their open declaration of how much white males are better than Indian ones. Suffice to say, I didn't like their smarmy attitudes about it. I think it's abhorrent because it really hurts to be put down by the opposite sex of your own race. White girls certainly don't like being told by their male counters parts how "thin and feminine and better" Asian women are than them. Same with black women put down by their counterparts as well as white males and Asian males being told the same hurtful things. People that go out of their way to make these declarations have reasons for being in their interracial relationships other than "love".
> 
> I also find it interesting seeing reactions to interracial relationship and the quick thoughts always made to discredit them. At the same time, I hate to say it, there is truth to a lot of the stereotypes. That anyone dating a white person is looking for a trophy. Anyone dating a black man likes large c*cks. Anyone dating an Asian likes submissive women. Anyone dating a brown or black is just doing it to be rebellious and to get sex. Stuff like this. But alas, interracial relationships, while encouraged in today's society, only comprises a small percentage of the entire population (with the common ones being WM/AF and WW/BM).


Too true unfortunately.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

No, that would be a make-or-break detail with me.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I wouldn't be friends with a real racist; that is, someone who thought people of race A intrinsically had less value than people of race B.

I am more attracted to women of my own race than to women of other races, and I don't think there's anything wrong with it.

Attacking other people because they aren't dating who you think they should be dating is Puritan and intolerant, in my opinion.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ReincarnatedRose said:


> If you truly do NOT care about race, if being white is exactly the same as being black in your eyes, why the need to only focus on one skin color for your dating preference?


What about other factors people commonly used, as seen in personal ads?

For example:

-"SWF seeks professional SWM": so a plumber or mechanic with a genius level IQ is passed over for a CPA with an IQ far too low for Mensa? Odd.

-"SWF 5'10" seeks SWM 6'+": sorry Tom Cruise, you're a Munchkin.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, I would be friends with a "racially intolerant person."


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> What about other factors people commonly used, as seen in personal ads?
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Exactly.

I still want an answer to my question by someone. :mum

If I don't want to **** guys does that make me sexist?

-


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

there are levels of racism.....allllll depends.....pure skin head thats all "***********"....NOPE....couldnt be friends with someone like that.

Someone that will say racist jokes and semi-mean them.....but thats about it......than yah im sure i could deal with that


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

The people who are racists can like a racist person. :roll
I remember when i wasted days in chat site before looking for a similar person to be friend..I noted that many australians were racists.Iam not saying that australians in real life as well as in online are racists.But,so far when i have chatted there before many days...many of them there were like that.When i said India...no reply use to come.Some 2 or 3 girls talked back.And i did asked the reason and some of them explained.And there was one aussie women who talked nicely and after hearing iam from india..she said...oh no.She said she had bad experience in chat with indians so far.I understand that and i said..Not all have same character.I tried to explain iam good..but she didnt want to give any chance.I understood that and said bye.After that i never wanted to talk with any aussies in that site. And not only that, I later realized that its not possible to find a similar
person in chat site.Those sites are for people who wants to chat to kill time and who just wants to make many friends without any reason like u can see in social networking sites.They dont know who is who..They just add thousands and when someone talks..they wont reply..


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Sameer said:


> The people who are racists can like a racist person. :roll
> I remember when i wasted days in chat site before looking for a similar person to be friend..I noted that many australians were racists.Iam not saying that australians in real life as well as in online are racists.But,so far when i have chatted there before many days...many of them there were like that.When i said India...no reply use to come.Some 2 or 3 girls talked back.And i did asked the reason and some of them explained.And there was one aussie women who talked nicely and after hearing iam from india..she said...oh no.She said she had bad experience in chat with indians so far.I understand that and i said..Not all have same character.I tried to explain iam good..but she didnt want to give any chance.I understood that and said bye.After that i never wanted to talk with any aussies in that site. And not only that, I later realized that its not possible to find a similar
> person in chat site.Those sites are for people who wants to chat to kill time and who just wants to make many friends without any reason like u can see in social networking sites.They dont know who is who..They just add thousands and when someone talks..they wont reply..


 as an Aussie that's a sad thing to hear. I think we do have some issues here, even if people don't like to admit it. But let me be one of the good guys


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes as long as they keep it to themselves and don't make problems out of it when they're around me such as outwardly putting other races down...My dad is sort of a bigot like that and it's sad but you can't really force someone to change their beliefs and opinions, as ignorant as they might be...Some people are just bull-headed.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Sameer said:


> I noted that many australians were racists.


I have noticed that as well even on this site. Oh well, I never plan to go to Austrailia ever. I find it ironic that everyone points fingers saying Americans are the most racist of the crop when I'd honestly say Americans are very tolerant people (well, in comparison to Australia, no offense). Just maybe a little more racially aware than others because of our country's interesting history of it.



> I am more attracted to women of my own race than to women of other races, and I don't think there's anything wrong with it.


There is nothing wrong with that at all and it's perfectly natural. My major problem with interracial dating is despite the fact that it's encouraged nowadays to bring about tolerance and melting pots and equality and whatever, it seems to have done the opposite. I don't count the actual couples that REALLY ARE in love when I say this. But all I've seen it do is breed the "this race is better than this race" thing and thus do the opposite of what it intends to do. Or point out that "it's okay to go out with this race - you SHOULD go out with this one race" but then goes "not so much this race". Interracial dating only seems to truly work for a small percentage of people. Majority of the ones I've seen sadly promote this guise of "love".


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Sameer said:


> The people who are racists can like a racist person. :roll
> I remember when i wasted days in chat site before looking for a similar person to be friend..*I noted that many australians were racists.*Iam not saying that australians in real life as well as in online are racists.But,so far when i have chatted there before many days...many of them there were like that.When i said India...no reply use to come.Some 2 or 3 girls talked back.And i did asked the reason and some of them explained.And there was one aussie women who talked nicely and after hearing iam from india..she said...oh no.She said she had bad experience in chat with indians so far.I understand that and i said..Not all have same character.I tried to explain iam good..but she didnt want to give any chance.I understood that and said bye.After that i never wanted to talk with any aussies in that site. And not only that, I later realized that its not possible to find a similar
> person in chat site.Those sites are for people who wants to chat to kill time and who just wants to make many friends without any reason like u can see in social networking sites.They dont know who is who..They just add thousands and when someone talks..they wont reply..


This is true. Racism is rife here and I think Indians and Asians cop the worse. Before it was Italians and Greeks who got called wogs and dagoes. Aussies love using derogatory terms for outsiders and if anyone is upset about it, well you're considered not to have a sense of humour. :blank

But then again in the same token, I have a friend who is Fijian Indian and she hates Aboriginals and will voice her ignorant opinions any chance she gets and yet in the same breath will complain about being discriminated by white Aussies. Why does one minority choose to pick on another minority? This really confuses and frustrates me.

I don't consider myself a racist and have never discriminated against another race but I have some issues with Muslims who want to change our laws. Muslim women are too scared to speak out but I am a white woman and I will speak out.

Why should Sharia law protect a man who beats his wife and their counsel talks her into reconciliation? Also a Muslim woman will not be able to divorce unless her husband agrees (so basically a woman is stuck within a hateful, abusive marriage). The husband can divorce whenever he chooses and is entitled to the children no matter how good a mother she is. 
Why go backwards after all the rights women in the past have fought and died for?


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> as an Aussie that's a sad thing to hear. I think we do have some issues here, even if people don't like to admit it. But let me be one of the good guys


I think you didn't noticed this properly that i mentioned before ---- (Iam not saying that australians in real life as well as in online are racists.But,so far when i have chatted there before many days...many of them there were like that.) So i didn't said all Aussies are racists.I just said in that chat site many of them were like that.I agree you are a good guy 



D11 said:


> Why should Sharia law protect a man who beats his wife and their counsel talks her into reconciliation? Also a Muslim woman will not be able to divorce unless her husband agrees (so basically a woman is stuck within a hateful, abusive marriage). The husband can divorce whenever he chooses and is entitled to the children no matter how good a mother she is.Why go backwards after all the rights women in the past have fought and died for?


I know about that.It sucks.In some muslim countries, men rule women which is crap.Men and women are equal.And there are some womens who are living a life like hell.Always being dominated.Living like in a jail.This is not only in some muslim countries also in India.All these are arranged marriages.There is no one who can help them.That's sad.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

rednosereindeer said:


> Most of my family have racist tendencies and think that* white > yellow > brown > black, which I think is the kind of dating preference that most people have. *I wonder why that is?


I agree.

That "Most Beautiful Face" thread in the Entertainment forum is like 99.9% pictures of white people. I try to throw some color in there every now and then.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

> But then again in the same token, I have a friend who is Fijian Indian and she hates Aboriginals and will voice her ignorant opinions any chance she gets and yet in the same breath will complain about being discriminated by white Aussies. Why does one minority choose to pick on another minority? This really confuses and frustrates me.


This is something that irritates the hell out of me. I've grown up around a lot of racist people and members of my family/Asians really take the cake sometimes. They complain about bad treatment from whites and then turn around and do the same thing. You'd almost expect them to know better from experiencing bad treatment themselves. The reason I feel that they do this is to feel better than someone. I look at it as the same thing when you have kids in social hierarchy that are at the bottom and get picked on worst, not by the popular kids way at the top, but by the kids at the social standing JUST right above them. They pick on people that they feel are lower than them to make themselves feel better. It's quite a shame. 

Btw, I don't want to say that ALL aussies are racist. There are good people everywhere as well as bad people.  I'm sorry if I have offended anyone. Just the ones that have dished out the worst thing regarding my race just happened to be aussies and I have no idea why that trend seems to be there. But people are different everywhere.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

There's definitely racism down here, I've noticed it's usually between the White Australians and Arabs, Cronulla riots anyone? 

I'm kinda friends with a racist I guess. He's White and he flat out told me he hated "Leb's" (Lebanese) which i found strange, as he's gay, i always assumed they'd be a bit more tolerant/open-minded. He seems to love East Asians and their culture though. Apart from that most of my friends are pretty tolerant.

Yes there are racists, but it really isn't that bad down here. There's plenty of nice people.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

vicente said:


> By "racist", I don't just mean "supremacists" (who think their race is better than everybody else's), but also intolerant people who refuse to make friends with or date others because of where their parents or ancestors are from. (e.g. "I don't talk to X because I think he might be of Indian/Black/etc background")
> 
> If you would, please explain why.
> 
> ...


most SAS members=Racist!!:sus go to members photos and c yourself!!!

people in this world %90 of them r racist in a way or another!!! Don'tsay that Asians r not!! or White r not!! or Blacks r not!!

u should ask: How far he/she is Racist?!

===================
I don't have problem with others,, others have problem with me,,, I know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Sameer said:


> I think you didn't noticed this properly that i mentioned before ---- (Iam not saying that australians in real life as well as in online are racists.But,so far when i have chatted there before many days...many of them there were like that.) So i didn't said all Aussies are racists.I just said in that chat site many of them were like that.I agree you are a good guy


Don't worry, I understood your meaning. And as others have said, it is an issue, especially against people from India at the moment, sadly.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

D11 said:


> But then again in the same token, I have a friend who is Fijian Indian and she hates Aboriginals and will voice her ignorant opinions any chance she gets and yet in the same breath will complain about being discriminated by white Aussies. Why does one minority choose to pick on another minority? This really confuses and frustrates me.


Yes, I have always found this bizarre. It's like some people think hate is only racist if you are white, which in itself is a racist thought.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

> Posted by *rednosereindeer*
> _Most of my family have racist tendencies and think that* white > yellow > brown > black, which I think is the kind of dating preference that most people have. *I wonder why that is?​_


Very funny to read that...
Its like *Elephant > Rhinoceros > Hippopotamus > Buffalo*


----------



## JudyGarland (May 22, 2011)

wow so many racists
not surprised since the majorty of people are american/australian:roll
oh and people stop quoting bull**** like 90% of people are racist or do this and that outside their race cus you dont know okay so stfu:sus
in my area its actually rare to see same race couples
white-arab,white-asian,white-black I see it all the time
also a lot of white-white but yeah xD
when it comes to race I am colour blind even as a child I never had white friends and didnt view my best black friend other than my middle eastern or filipino friend.
actually I am a white female and I prefer non white male in dating.
I dated 1 white male to be exact
I usually dont find their features attractive
I usually date east/south east asian and middle eastern/iranian guys.
ofcourse theres exaption in every race so if you say I only like this or that race thats racist. ofcourse u can have preferences like me, but saying you are not attracted to milions of people just becus of their race ur weird and or racist


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

In my experience, overtly racist people tend to have other qualities that I find repulsive. So, most likely not. I agree with whoever it was that said there are probably a lot of racist people that don't openly talk about it, though. I also think that most, if not all, people tend to stereotype people of various races (as well as weight, gender, orientation, or a million other qualities one might possess), but that's not the same as being a racist, which I think some people are getting mixed-up here. :stu

I'm very thankful to have grown up in a non-racist/bigoted family, anyway.



JudyGarland said:


> wow so many racists
> not surprised since the majorty of people are american/australian:roll


I wouldn't say that being open to friendship with a racist automatically qualifies you as a racist as well.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

JudyGarland said:


> actually I am a white female and I prefer non white male in dating.
> ...
> I usually dont find their features attractive


omg!!!racist!!!!1



Sameer said:


> Very funny to read that...
> Its like *Elephant > Rhinoceros > Hippopotamus > Cow*


No, those are different species.
A more accurate analogy would be:
White Bengal Tiger > Siberian Tiger > Brown Bengal Tiger > South China Tiger


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

heroin said:


> omg!!!racist!!!!1
> 
> No, those are different species.
> A more accurate analogy would be:
> White Bengal Tiger > Siberian Tiger > Brown Bengal Tiger > South China Tiger


I understand .You are right which is equal for that they said -----
_*white > yellow > brown > black*

But actually i didnt mentioned that equally for what they said.It was funny to read that they mentioned like that so i just put this *Elephant > Rhinoceros > Hippopotamus > Buffalo* for fun...That actually shows the bigger size..​_


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Growing up as a mixed race is also hard. The yellows didn't like me because I was half brown. The browns didn't like me because I look like a yellow. The whites didn't like me because I was poor and different. The blacks didn't like me cause I wasn't black. When you're a mutt you get all the hate and feel all the pain of every other race. The problem is when the discrimination turns into blind hatred. Most people hate without even understanding what it is they hate. I don't even see how that is possible, just plain ignorance. A good example is with Israel and Palestine. People need to look within and see they all bleed the same no matter what race, culture, or religion they belong too. I think it was Samuel Clemens who said: "Travel is fatal to prejudice, bigotry, and narrow-mindedness."


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

MojoCrunch said:


> There is nothing wrong with that at all and it's perfectly natural. My major problem with interracial dating is despite the fact that it's encouraged nowadays to bring about tolerance and melting pots and equality and whatever, it seems to have done the opposite. I don't count the actual couples that REALLY ARE in love when I say this. But all I've seen it do is breed the "this race is better than this race" thing and thus do the opposite of what it intends to do. Or point out that "it's okay to go out with this race - you SHOULD go out with this one race" but then goes "not so much this race". Interracial dating only seems to truly work for a small percentage of people. Majority of the ones I've seen sadly promote this guise of "love".


Yeah it sucks the amount of people who will openly talk about their "Asian fetish" or "once you go Black you never go back".

Interracial dating in the Western world has mainly benefitted Black men and Asian women, but not so much Black women and Asian men. People need to stop viewing other races as exotic and more as individual people and these problems will go away.



straightarrows said:


> people in this world %90 of them r racist in a way or another!!! Don'tsay that Asians r not!! or White r not!! or Blacks r not!!


Nobody's claiming that. It's people like you who think others act as a group based on their genetics that are the racist ones.



straightarrows said:


> u should ask: How far he/she is Racist?!


Not all racists are supremacists and think their race is better than others. Other racists only believe that races should be kept separate and that people of certain racial backgrounds should be avoided due to traits that they supposedly all have. Others are happy to do business with certain races and think they're great people, but they would never let their children date these races in order to keep their blood "pure".

Their unifying characteristic is that they judge people based on the color of their skin and not the content of their character.



straightarrows said:


> ===================
> I don't have problem with others,, others have problem with me,,, I know what I'm talking about!


I'm sorry, "i don't have problem [sic] with others, others have problem with me" -- us ******* aren't all out to get you.


----------



## Pedrofilipovic (May 23, 2011)

i've got friends of all races and ALWAYS base my judgement of people on an individual base.

I think that knowing before hand that someone has racist views would be tough to overlook and it'd prevent me to start a friendship with said person

I do, however, have a couple of racially intolerant friends. They don't abuse others nor commit unlawfull acts derived from their ideas. (if they didn't ''come out'' to me, i'd never guess). They are some of my oldest friends.. So it's a bit hard to just drop them. (we do have some heated debates over the issue,though)


----------



## doormat (May 25, 2011)

I don't mind befriending a racist person. I think there's more to a person than that. but they'd probably avoid me in the first place.


----------



## Marvel Vs DC (May 9, 2010)

skygazer said:


> no, I'll just be friends with someone else who's far less ignorant


:agree


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

I find black men very attractive. I love their voices, the way they talk, their humor, their confidence, boldness, physique,strength, coordination w/ sports and dancing...just about everything. I love the Wayans brothers and Eddie Griffin, Denzel, Blair Underwood, Corbin Bleu,Will Smith. I had a massive crush on an african-american guy in college.But I don't suppose they'd fancy me coz I don't have a ghetto *** and I'm thin as a rail,can't dance, no personality...nothing


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends if they are annoying in other ways or prevent me from hanging out with other people I could make friends with. For lots of people you can hang out and do stuff without realizing they are racist. Some though make it a point to comment on other races constantly and make it very obvious. I also find it highly annoying when people make comments on others they pass walking or driving or see standing around while out somewhere irregardless of what the comments are.


----------



## cinnamon girl (Feb 15, 2011)

BostonB said:


> So you aren't racist, but you do believe in stereotypes


Stereotypes develop when u see a consistent pattern from a particular group.Thе stereotype thаt asians аrе gοοd аt math wουld probably bе more truthful thаn nοt cause іtѕ common tο see thаt thеу аrе.Sο I believe stereotypes hold a lot οf truth, thеу dont јυѕt fall out thе sky, іtѕ јυѕt ignorance tο thіnk thаt thеу аrе trυе 100% οf thе time.

 Whatever preference one might have, but don't you think your preference has been majorly influenced because of these stereotypes and generalisations?
If these stereotypes didn't exist, a lot of you wouldn't have these 'preferences', do you see what I'm saying?
Basically,one has been taught to value other people more than others and it often reflects in one's preferences.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Yes, I would. I think people that actually take offense to racist words should be offended.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

cinnamon girl said:


> Stereotypes develop when u see a consistent pattern from a particular group.Thе stereotype thаt asians аrе gοοd аt math wουld probably bе more truthful thаn nοt cause іtѕ common tο see thаt thеу аrе.Sο I believe stereotypes hold a lot οf truth, thеу dont јυѕt fall out thе sky, іtѕ јυѕt ignorance tο thіnk thаt thеу аrе trυе 100% οf thе time.
> 
> Whatever preference one might have, but don't you think your preference has been majorly influenced because of these stereotypes and generalisations?
> If these stereotypes didn't exist, a lot of you wouldn't have these 'preferences', do you see what I'm saying?
> Basically,one has been taught to value other people more than others and it often reflects in one's preferences.


This,to me, is the truth. There are good stereotypes and bad stereotypes and I'm a firm believer that majority of people's preferences on other races (especially with dating) are based on them.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

No, I would not. 

I find any kind of hate speech to be an immediate turn off. I don't feel the need to be tolerant of anyone else's intolerance. Perhaps that makes me a hypocrite, but ohhhh well.

Also it bothers me when people use "everyone is a little racist" as an excuse for their own beliefs. They take on this attitude that's like "Everyone is a little, so that makes it acceptable and I don't need to take responsibility for my own skewed views." 

Nothing justifies not changing or challenging racist beliefs.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

It wouldn't work lol cause I'm half-asian and I live in a predominantly white country lol.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

au_Lait, have you ever lived in Oakland?


----------



## TheQueenOfNoise (May 28, 2011)

Never. I would avoid the person who is racist. I hate those people. >.<


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

I am mixed so a racist wouldn't want to befriend me in the first place. Doesn't matter whether I want to be friends with the person or not.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

vicente said:


> By "racist", I don't just mean "supremacists" (who think their race is better than everybody else's), but also intolerant people who refuse to make friends with or date others because of where their parents or ancestors are from. (e.g. "I don't talk to X because I think he might be of Indian/Black/etc background")
> 
> If you would, please explain why.
> 
> ...


*Yes but I would not share that views at all!* *I believe everyone should be treated equal always have always will. *


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

If I did, it would definitely have to be an "in spite of" situation. I live in an area where racial intolerance is pretty much standard, and it pisses me off more than the religious fanaticism around here.

They would need to possess so many other good qualities, and even then it might not be enough if they were too rigid/hateful about it.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

no my best friend in the world is black, so i couldn't tolerate it.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

cinnamon girl said:


> Stereotypes develop when u see a consistent pattern from a particular group.Thе stereotype thаt asians аrе gοοd аt math wουld probably bе more truthful thаn nοt cause іtѕ common tο see thаt thеу аrе.Sο I believe stereotypes hold a lot οf truth, thеу dont јυѕt fall out thе sky, іtѕ јυѕt ignorance tο thіnk thаt thеу аrе trυе 100% οf thе time.
> 
> Whatever preference one might have, but don't you think your preference has been majorly influenced because of these stereotypes and generalisations?
> If these stereotypes didn't exist, a lot of you wouldn't have these 'preferences', do you see what I'm saying?
> Basically,one has been taught to value other people more than others and it often reflects in one's preferences.


I'm not racist but race is such a touchy subject. It's hard not to have stereotypes I try not to label people or make any assumptions what so ever.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I wouldn't be friends with someone if they came off as racist. But I would meet the person and not just trust what other people say. And being friends is different from doing the right thing. 

If you think someone is racist it doesn't make it okay to abuse them.


----------



## WeiEast (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I'm from a community where pretty much everyone is racist.

But how can I blame them? It's all they know.

Even if they become "enlightened", they'll still have adverse reactions to people of other races. I don't think you can ever recover fully from a racist upbringing.

So in short, yes. If I liked them in other ways and they didn't talk to me about it, I would.


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

I probably will regret posting this, but anyway...

I've always considered myself a racist (great, now I'm an outcast because I'm too honest for my own good :blank ), mostly towards blacks and gipsies (the only minorities I had contact with while growing up), but I'm a man of principles, so I always try to be as polite and pleasant to them as they are to me (this is for me a golden rule, works pretty well), thanks to that I could bet at least 99% of the people I met until now never had the slightest clue about my racial opinions.
Strangely every time someone complains about how racist I am, it's a white and not a black or whatever minority (I wonder why that is...probably because politically correct whites have this idea/delusion of being the knight in shining armor)

Anyway, my circle of acquaintances (not friends, different thing) range from white racial supremacists to blacks, gipsies, asians, etc. as long as they are polite people.

One thing I think lots of people (99.9%) fail to do is separating being racist (having a negative opinion about a person/group due to their race/skin colour) from being unpleasant and impolite/rude. You can be racist and still be polite to your disliked minority, you can be rude without being racist, you can do both and you can do neither, lots of choices.

While talking about racism something that came to my mind were some ideas that I see a lot: that only whites are racists, that racism can only be directed at minorities and that minorities aren't racist toward other minorities, all wrong, but that's a completely different subject, not to be discussed on this topic.

Answering the question on the poll, yes I would have no problem befriending a racist, as long as they weren't the rude kind of racist.


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

It depends. If they really aren't that outspoken with their racism and only make a few offensive jokes here and there, than sure. I don't see the problem.

It's a different story if they walk around with a bedsheet over their head and it's not Halloween.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I myself am not a racist (or at least I make every effort not to be) but I would be friendly with someone who was racist if that person also had good points and this was just a flaw in their personality. Of course it entirely depends upon how racist they are. If they were always going out of their way to make trouble and pick fights with others because of racial hatred I wouldn't want anything to do with that.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

No, I probably wouldn't be friends with someone who is racist. I've lived in places where the majority of people are racist and heard people say horrible things about other races--about people who had never hurt them before. And I've had to put up with my parents who told me when I was younger that if I ever dated a black guy they'd have to "have a serious talk" with me.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

I have no patience for racists. None.


----------



## msbxa (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes.
I don't consider myself racist, I treat everyone the same. 
But I don't mind at all if some-one else is. 
The way I see it, everyone should have the right to like or dislike whoever they want. As long as you aren't hurting anyone else I see nothing wrong with it. 
It seems very much to me that our society makes being racist like its such a bad thing, sometimes like its the worst thing you can be. It may be because of events in the past and also because our society tries so hard to push the idea that everyone is equal. Its all b.s. really, and I think being racially selective actually has evolved for a purpose. There are much worse things a person can be.

People who hate racists are hypocrits. They hate/dislike someone for hating/dislike some other person/group.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

msbxa said:


> Yes.
> I don't consider myself racist, I treat everyone the same.
> But I don't mind at all if some-one else is.
> The way I see it, everyone should have the right to like or dislike whoever they want. As long as you aren't hurting anyone else I see nothing wrong with it.
> ...


Sorry but that makes no sense. Racism is an irrational, hateful position based on nothing but ignorance and fear. It's like any form of bigotry and all of them are equally bad. It's simply unattractive and repulsive unless you actually sympathize with their views in some way, which I'm sure many do (whether they recognize it themselves or not) because humans are quite good at that "us vs them" kind of thinking. Actually I can't see how anyone could be an "apologist" for racists unless they have some racist feelings themselves or at least are utterly clueless about the kind of unnecessary conflict, violence, suffering and other negative effects racism and other bigotry ultimately leads to.

You yourself said you think the notion of everyone being equal is bs, which, assuming you meant people of different races, makes you are a racist. Different _cultures_ might not be equal, but people who simply look different, have a darker or lighter skin tone (or, people of other "races"), are all the same and they all have the same feelings, the same intelligence, the same potential as human beings. There is zero evidence to suggest otherwise.

Those who dislike racists are _not_ comparable to racists and it's absurd for you to suggest that. Racism is by definition an irrational hatred. Being opposed to that is completely rational and justifiable, which I have just done. Btw personally I don't "hate" racists, I'm just disheartened and sad that they have to be so narrow-minded. I don't want to associate with someone like that. Befriending a racist means that you give their views a quiet approval if nothing else. If you choose not to befriend a hateful person, that does not make _you_ hateful. There's a big difference.


----------

